# My grandparents in WWI



## Elmas (May 24, 2015)

Today, one hundred years ago, Kingdom of Italy was entering WWI, that cost seven hundred thousand deaths.

The very first italian bullet in the the war was shot by Finanziere Costantino Carta, that was born just a few tens of miles far from the place where I live.

My Grandfathers, both by chance born in 1895, did partecipate to the war. My Father’s Father as Sottotenente di Fanteria was wounded and several times decorated, and my Mother’s Fater as Sottocapo Motorista was on a submarine, that was torpedoed but fortunately he managed to escape, otherwise I could not be here writing these things.

Just after the war one of his junior Brothers, Luigi, that was born in 1901, was recruited as Submariner as well, this are his photos, below at his recruiting and up at the day of his graduation, about 1920, as Sottocapo Motorista (Machinist Mate2c).

The submarine with an axe and the M of "Motorista" can be seen on his right sleeve.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Elmas (May 31, 2015)

This is a photo of my Grandfather, standing first from the right, with the Mates of the crew.
Of course there's a marked resemblance with his junior brother.

My Grandfather wasn't a good swimmer at all, so he told that when the submarine was torpedoed, he grabbed three or four lifesavers and waited to be rescued, as the coast wasn't very far. Some other of the crew tried to swim to the coast, but the current was strong, and drowned.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 31, 2015)

He was lucky to survive and tell the story.
Great.


----------



## Elmas (May 31, 2015)

Yes, he was lucky.
and so am I......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2015)

That is so cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.

I love hearing family histories.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2015)

Great stuff!


----------

